# Vintage prewar Elgin Twin Bar 40 Bicycle



## tomsjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Vintage prewar Elgin Twin Bar 40 Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PREWAR-ELGIN-TWIN-BAR-40-BICYCLE/303339517993?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 1, 2019)

*He still comes up with some great bikes outta the hollow of KY.*


----------

